# Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2010)

*Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Januar 2010)

*Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Finde es nicht übel das die die Verbessern, das abmachen ist das aller schlimmste bei denn Pasten was ich bis her davon gehöhrt haben. Ich finde aber langsam das die Normalen Pasten so gut werden wie die hier. Dazu kommt das die viel leichter abgehen.


----------



## Willforce (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr alte paste entfernt? Welche Methoden dabei zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Da gibt es Reinigungssets zu kaufen, beinhalten so eine Art Schwamm und Alkohol, also was man auch so zu Hause hat 

Also ich werde wenn ich mir wieder ne WaKü zulege, wieder auf die Pads setzen, hatte damals nen Temperaturunterschied von bis zu 5°C bei den Kernen, was ich schon heftig finde. Und naja wenn ich mir die Entfernung von z.B. Arctic Silver 5 anschaue, das ist ja wohl kaum besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Willforce schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr alte paste entfernt? Welche Methoden dabei zum Einsatz kommen?



Zellstoff = Küchenpapier, viel Bewegung.
Beim entfernen von Serienmäßig aufgetragener zusätzlich Ethanol. (bei selbst aufgetragener = Liquid Pro natürlich nicht, ist schließlich eh nicht nötig)

Einmal hab ich auch schon 1000er Schleifpapier eingesetzt, weil der Kühler anschließend auf einen Chip mit deutlich anderer Form kam - da wollte ich die Liquid Pro / Cu-Legierung dann doch ein bißchen einebnen.


----------



## MisterG (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Tuch+Küchenrolle mit Waschbenzin!


----------



## TSchaK (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Und naja wenn ich mir die Entfernung von z.B. Arctic Silver 5 anschaue, das ist ja wohl kaum besser.


wie meinst du das mit dem Arctic Silver 5?
ist das gut oder schlecht zu entfernen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Naja es ist ziemlich zähflüssig und "kleistert" etwas, es geht ab, das ist keine Frage - aber es gibt viele Pasten die wesentlich besser zu entfernen sind


----------



## Mindfuck (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Hab mal aus Not Nivea creme genommen... funkt tadellos als Notlösung für ein paar Tage. Hab sogar weniger ° auf der cpu gehabt. Wie es aber über Langzeit aussieht kann ich net sagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Ich hatte das Flüssigmetallzeugs mal auf meiner alten Radeon X1900XTX drauf als Ersatz für die Hauseigene ATI Paste. Das resultierte zwar in 3-4°C wenige Max. Temp aber abbekommen hab ich das Zeug nie wieder


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Wieviel wird die so kosten? 10€ sind drin... mehr aber nicht unbedingt, soviel bringt die ja wohl nicht oder? Max. 5 °C denke ich ma.

Ansonsten bin ich immer auf der Seite von guten Wärmeleitpasten, auf die wird zu wenig Achtung genommen, finde ich. Die trägt ja immerhin viel zur Effizienz des Kühlers bei.

mfG -DVINITY-


----------



## M59Deathman (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Willforce schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr alte paste entfernt? Welche Methoden dabei zum Einsatz kommen?



Nitro und Politur geht. Dauert aber etwas länger (hab 3h gebraucht).

Intressant wäre der Preis und die Leistung. Aber am wichtigsten das man das Zeug wieder sauber! ohne schleifen zu müßen.

Nen Test wäre nett @PCGH


----------



## speedymike (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich immer auf der Seite von guten Wärmeleitpasten, auf die wird zu wenig Achtung genommen, finde ich. Die trägt ja immerhin viel zur Effizienz des Kühlers bei.
> 
> mfG -DVINITY-



dann bist du aber kein aufmerksamer pcgh leser. siehe PCGH-in-Gefahr-Video aus der ausgabe 08/2008.
und dann noch der "echte wlp" test aus der ausgabe 0/2009: der test zeigt schon deutlich dass die temp unterschiede sehr sehr gering sind. wahrscheinlich im rahmen der messungenauigkeit. 5° unterschied zur alten wlp kann ich mir nur vorstellen wenn du davor eine richtig richtig schlechte wlp verwendest hast (wobeo: gibts sowas überhaupt noch?? )oder der kühlkörper nicht optimal montiert war.


----------



## Jerlin (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

naja,
5°C kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wenn man das standard-zeugs, welches manchen Kühlern beigelegt ist, nimmt.
Hab das mal zum Spaß ausprobiert und bei nem Auras Kühler mit der Standardpaste im Vergleich zur AS5 die max. Temp. von nem Athlon x2 4800+ @ 3gHz um 4°C senken können.
(61°C -> 57°C)
(und ja der Kühler war richtig montiert)

mfg


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Also, sagen wir mal, du nimmst WLP von weiß ich nicht, ganz billig halt, als standardausstattung beim nicht guten Kühle roder etwas als Werbegeschenk. Und dann nimmst du diese aus diesme Artikel, dann sidn 5°C sicher realistisch


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Das hört sich gut an, ich glaube die werde ich mir mal Bestellen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Ich hatte bei meinem E6420 mit der liquid pro und einem Zalman CNPS 9700 NT einen Unterschied von 7°C geschafft. Vorher hatte ich das zeug drauf, das dem Zalmankühler beilag.


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

ich benutzte das schon seit knapp 2 Jahren,gibt nix besseres wenn es ein paar grad Kühler sein soll!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Ace schrieb:


> ich benutzte das schon seit knapp 2 Jahren,gibt nix besseres wenn es ein paar grad Kühler sein soll!


Was benutzt du jetzt schon seit Jahren... das LiquidPro, oder das Zalman zeug? Also das Zalman ließ sich super verarbeiten, aber wirklich gut kühlen konnte es nicht.


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Liquid Pro hier gehts um das neue Liquid und nicht um Zalman


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Nie wieder! Eine geschrottete GraKa langt, eventuell Einzelfall, aber macht mal!


----------



## Skaos (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Nie wieder! Eine geschrottete GraKa langt, eventuell Einzelfall, aber macht mal!



Kann nich klagen über das Zeug, find es macht sich super.. habs auch auf meiner 4870 drauf und die rennt nach wie vor, obwohl man sie nich verwenden sollte, aber mit etwas Vorsicht geht das schon.. Für die CPU ists aber echt super, geht relativ leicht, saubermachen vorher vorausgesetzt, und die Packung is auch echt ergiebig..


----------



## Atosch (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Also ich nehme zum saubermachen immer das Arctic Cleaning Set.
Damit bekommt man sogar die AS5 weg wie wasser.

An sonsten bin ich auch immer für ein paar °C weniger zu haben.

Momentan benutze ich die Zahlman WLP in dem Schraubfläschchen mit Pinsel weil die sich so gut auftragen lässt.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Hi, 

mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand hier diese Liquid Ultra WLP in Verbindung mit nem geschliffenen IHS verwendet und wie es da mit dem entfernen aussieht oder ob das "anbacken" kann.

MFG


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Das wird dir noch keiner sagen können, denn noch ist die Ultra WLP ja noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## computertod (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

hab selbst Liquid Pro im einsatz, kann mich nicht beklagen 
aber das Flüssigmetall nicht mit Alu kompatibel ist musste ich auch erst lernen...


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Doch, hier geht es gerade darum, ob sich die WMP lohnt, und wenn überhaupt wieviel Geld für wieviel Kühlleistung herzugeben.

Das ist wichtig. Wie gesagt, wenn die nicht zu teuer sein wird, ist sie wohl gekauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Also wenn sie genauso ergiebig ist, wie Liquid Pro (meine Spritze ist jetzt rund 4-5 Jahre -seit wann gibts das Zeug?- alt und hat 3 GPU-, 3 Chipsatz- und 4-5 CPU-Anwendungen mitgemacht und ist noch immer ~halb voll), dann sind 8,90€ quasi geschenkt. Selbst wenn sie nur 1°C Verbesserung bringt, hätte sie dann ein besseres P/L-Verhältniss, als z.B. ein Megahelms im Vergleich zum Boxed. (und da nimmt auch niemand den Boxed, weil er so schön billig ist  )


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Super Leute - verwendet ruhig weiter solch ultra giftiges Zeug. Quecksilber wird im Körper angereichert und irgendwann zerfrisst es dann die Leber. Vielleicht hat Dioxin ja auch gute Wärmeeigenschaften...

Also nein - so ein Unsinn sollte verboten werden - was macht ihr denn, wenn sowas hübsch glänzendes mal einem Kleinkind in die Hände fällt.... Notruf bei der Giftzentrale ?

PS Wenn Arctic Silver 5 mal schlecht ab geht - kurz warmfönen, etwas Spiritus aufs Läppchen und weg ists ...

PPS : Geschliffene Heatspreader und Flüssig Metall : Tja - manche Spreader sind aus Kupfer, manche aus Alu - wenn man die Nickelschicht wegschleift, wird man's merken.


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Das is ja nun etwas dolle übertrieben.. erstens is in dem Zeug afaik kein Quecksilber drin, es is lediglich von der Konsistenz her ähnlich, mehr nich.. Und von wegen giftig und wenns ein Kleinkind in die Hände bekommt.. wie viel giftige Sachen hast du bei dir zu Hause rumstehen, die nicht in Kinderhände gehören?! Solche Sachen sind schlicht und ergreifend ordentlich und unzugänglich wegzuschließen oder an Orte zu packen, wo kein Kind Zugang hat, ganz einfach.. Versteh das Prob gar nich..


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

OK - Flüssigmetall :

Dürfte das sein - Galinstan ? Wikipedia - ungiftig, aber Notwendig ? Ich finde, beim PC überwiegen die Nachteile.

Das Flüssigmetall löst z.B. Aluminium auf, weil es die Aluminiumoxidschicht zerstört, wodurch es dann durch die Luftfeuchtigkeit zur entsprechenden Hydroxidreaktion kommt.
Nicht nur dass - viele PCB bzw. Chip-Trägersubstrate bestehen aus Aluminiumoxidkeramic - diese könnte auch angegriffen werden. Sogar manche Chips enthalten Aluminiumoxid als Isolator. Am Ende noch die Elektrische Leitfähigkeit des Zeugs ....

Na - man könnte Autos auch mit Raketentreibstoff antreiben, man müsste halt in Kauf nehmen, das das eine oder Andere in die Luft fliegt ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Genau du hast es erfasst ... ungiftig. 

Hier mal Auszüge aus dem Sicherheitsdatenblatt:

Das Zeug ist eine Metalllegierung Galinstan-ähnlich und besteht aus


> den Metallen Gallium, Indium, Rhodium, Rhodium, Silber, Zink, Zinn,Wismut


desweiteren ist das Zeug 


> Kein gefährliches Produkt im Sinne der Richtlinie 67/548/EWG.


soll heißen es benötigt keine zusätzliche Kennzeichnung bezüglich Umwelt- oder Gesundheitsgefahr.

Jeder der Genannten Stoffe ist, außer Silber und Wismut (eigentlich Bismut) biologisch nicht giftig. Silber wirkt in feinstverteilter Form bakterizid, also schwach toxisch, deshalb wird es auch in der Medizin zur Wundbehandlung eingesetzt. Es gibt sogar Menschen die sich Silber um den Hals und anderen Extremitäten hängen und es als Schmuck bezeichnen. 
Wismut wird sogar zur Durchfallbehandlung und wurde als Röntgenkontrastmittel in der Medizin eingesetzt.
Das ich diese Mischung natürlich nicht schlucken oder in irgendwelche Körperöffnungen verteile sollte selbstverständlich sein. 

Deine Bedenken in Richtung Aluminium sind auch korrekt, deswegen sollte man es auch nicht mit Alu in Verbindung bringen. 
Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ist genauso sinnvoll wie ... man kann Computer auch mit Wasser kühlen, man muß nur damit rechnen das dieses Wasser auch mal austreten und zu Defekten der Hardware führen kann.


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ist genauso sinnvoll wie ... man kann Computer auch mit Wasser kühlen, man muß nur damit rechnen das dieses Wasser auch mal austreten und zu Defekten der Hardware führen kann.



Genau so siehts aus.. was man nutzt und was notwendig is sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen sein.. sind ja hier nich umsonst bei PCGH-EXTREME


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ist genauso sinnvoll wie ... man kann Computer auch mit Wasser kühlen, man muß nur damit rechnen das dieses Wasser auch mal austreten und zu Defekten der Hardware führen kann.



Ganz einfach - man kann Autos mit Raketentreibstoff antreiben (Opel, 1928) - aber es wird allgemein nicht als _Vernünftig_ erachtet... 

OK - Extreme. Aber heisst "extreme" auch "doof" oder "unvernünftig" ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Du bist mir einer. 

Ist es denn vernünftig einen PC mit Wasser zu kühlen, wenn es denn auch mit Luft geht?
Ist es Vernünftig Behauptungen aufzustellen das etwas giftig ist, wenn es das nicht ist?
Sind alle Leute die jemals etwas Extremes gemacht haben "doof" oder ("unvernünftig"), wobei ich Letzteres bei einigen Sachen nicht ausschließen kann.


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> OK - Extreme. Aber heisst "extreme" auch "doof" oder "unvernünftig" ?


  Kommt auf den Standpunkt an.. ich finds weder doof noch unvernünftig mit der Paste zu hantieren, weil wenn man weiß wies geht und sich etwas vorsieht sind da keine Gefahren bei..
Und abgesehen davon.. wenn ich mir angucke was alles als Extremsportart zählt.. joar dann kommt deine definition für mich persönlich da schon hin.. 

Aber wie gesagt es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein.. und wie schon gesagt wurde is ne Wakü sicher auch nich, was die Menschheit unbedingt brauch.. genau so wenig wie Kühlungen per Trockeneis oder Stickstoff..

Aber so ganz is mir noch immer nich klar, was du uns eigentlich mit deinen Posts sagen möchtest..

So far..


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand hier diese Liquid Ultra WLP in Verbindung mit nem geschliffenen IHS verwendet und wie es da mit dem entfernen aussieht oder ob das "anbacken" kann.
> 
> MFG




ohh das habe ich gewagt, nur ob ich mein Kühler abbekommen habe ich noch nicht probiert


----------



## MisterG (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Man kann ja weiterhin die Pads verwenden - sicher und gut ablösbar! Und auf die +1 Grad Celsius zur Paste pfeife ich. Obwohl ich persönlich beides verwenden würde. Je nach Einsatzzweck und Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## MisterG (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Gleich mal so ne Spritze bestellen...


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Also - bei aller Vorsicht und sparsamer Verwendung - es kommt immer mal etwas Paste dahin, wo sie nicht hingehört.
Ich halte es also für unvernünftig, wegen ein paar Grad weniger, Paste zu verwenden, die elektrisch leitet und Aluminium angreift.
Das Produkt ist ja nicht ausschliesslich für "extreme" PC vorgesehen, sondern soll "Alltagstauglich" sein. Und da möchte ich mich nicht dauerd fragen, ob eventuell grade ein leitendes Tröpfchen auf ein PCB sickert, oder ob die Aluminiumoxid Bestandteile des PCB das Zeug vertragen ...


----------



## M59Deathman (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Zubehör: Schleif-Pad

Also kein Unterschied zu der alten. Da darf man auch schon aner CPU hobeln.


----------



## Osstriker6 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Also - bei aller Vorsicht und sparsamer Verwendung - es kommt immer mal etwas Paste dahin, wo sie nicht hingehört.
> Ich halte es also für unvernünftig, wegen ein paar Grad weniger, Paste zu verwenden, die elektrisch leitet und Aluminium angreift.
> Das Produkt ist ja nicht ausschliesslich für "extreme" PC vorgesehen, sondern soll "Alltagstauglich" sein. Und da möchte ich mich nicht dauerd fragen, ob eventuell grade ein leitendes Tröpfchen auf ein PCB sickert, oder ob die Aluminiumoxid Bestandteile des PCB das Zeug vertragen ...




Ich verwende Metalleitpaste seit ca 2 Jahren!
Hatte noch nie Probleme und das mit Aluminium stimmt, steht aber auch groß in der Anleitung dass man keine Alu Kühler verwenden darf!
Also Kupfer Kühler gibts mehr als genug!


----------



## BigBoymann (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

Das ist echt super. 

Zu meinen Vorrednern:

Das Schleifpad ist schon OK, ansonsten bekommste so ein Pad nicht mehr runter, die sind echt hartnäckig. 
Ich selber nutze aber bei jeder CPU Reinigung Stahlwolle mit der Feinheit 000, das feinste was es gibt und es bleibt zu sagen, dass es nichts besseres gibt, außer du hast echt langeweile (hatte ich auch schon) und schleifst die CPU nass auf einer hunderprozent planen Fläche, danach noch den Kühler entsprechend und dann 1 Tropfen Liquid Metal Pro dazwischen und du erreichst traumhafte Werte. Noch mal 3-4° weniger als ohnehin schon mit LMP. 

Ich finde es auch super, dass die jetzt eine etwas besser zu verarbeitende Viskosität gebracht haben, ich werde sie auch gleich mal bestellen. 

Die Paste ist natürlich nur für diejenigen, die auch das letzte bischen rausholen wollen. Es bringt nicht viel, aber jedes Grad ist kostbar, vor allem wenn du wieder 5% Lüftergeschwindigkeit reduzieren kannst.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*

mmh pastös das könnte was für mich werden wenn dann die Werte noch stimmen gegenüber der AS 5  nutze selber seit zig Jahren nur AS zuletzt AS 5, zum Reinigen ArctiClean


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Also - bei aller Vorsicht und sparsamer Verwendung - es kommt immer mal etwas Paste dahin, wo sie nicht hingehört.
> Ich halte es also für unvernünftig, wegen ein paar Grad weniger, Paste zu verwenden, die elektrisch leitet und Aluminium angreift.
> Das Produkt ist ja nicht ausschliesslich für "extreme" PC vorgesehen, sondern soll "Alltagstauglich" sein. Und da möchte ich mich nicht dauerd fragen, ob eventuell grade ein leitendes Tröpfchen auf ein PCB sickert, oder ob die Aluminiumoxid Bestandteile des PCB das Zeug vertragen ...




Ich benutze Flüssigmetall seit es das zu kaufen gibt und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit gehabt. Natürlich muss man aufpassen wo es hin spritz. Aber für ein paar grad bessere Leistung lohnt es sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Also - bei aller Vorsicht und sparsamer Verwendung - es kommt immer mal etwas Paste dahin, wo sie nicht hingehört.




Also wer es nicht hinbekommt, eine CPU in zwei Metern Entfernung vom Mainboard mit WLP zu bestreichen, ohne das PCB einzusauen, der sollte wirklich seine Finger von LMP lassen. Aber ich denke mal, 99% der PC-Besitzer kriegen das hin.

(Verwendung auf NB und GPU ist schon ne andere Nummer, zumal es wirklich schwer ist, das Zeug unter einem BGA-RAM vorzubekommen  )


----------

